# ESB bill arears due to underestimate in 2005, What happens if I dont pay?



## agadele (1 Nov 2007)

Its either a pigeon day or a statue day, right? Today its a statue day for me.
Yesterday I  was pretty pleased that I seemed to be getting on top of finances.Today got a letter in the post from a solitior from ESB for a bill for 1245.29, nearly had a heart attack. As far as I knew all bills were paid up to date.Rang them up, turns out that its for Nov 2005 - sept ember 2005, when there was underestimated readings. I moved out meanwhile so the name on the bill changed.
I suppose i have no option but to pay it - what happens if I dont?


----------



## Markjbloggs (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*



agadele said:


> Its either a pigeon day or a statue day, right? Today its a statue day for me.
> Yesterday I  was pretty pleased that I seemed to be getting on top of finances.Today got a letter in the post from a solitior from ESB for a bill for 1245.29, nearly had a heart attack. As far as I knew all bills were paid up to date.Rang them up, turns out that its for Nov 2005 - sept ember 2005, when there was underestimated readings. I moved out meanwhile so the name on the bill changed.
> I suppose i have no option but to pay it - what happens if I dont?



Don't worry, we'll pay it for you !!!!


----------



## Miles (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

Something similar happened to me in regard to an ESB bill I received for a rented house I have. I received a bill for €600 after the tennant moved out and had to pay it. Basically what happened was someone set up a direct debit from there bank, but instead of creditting there own account they creditted mine.

The sly tennant I had, moved out after having free ESB for 6 months. I had even rang the ESB before I gave him his deposit back and checked the account was up to date which it was. Error only came to light after.

Bottom line I had to pay it. Was threatened with been cut off and a court appearance.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*



agadele said:


> its for Nov 2005 - sept ember 2005


Do you mean November 2005-September 2006?


> I suppose i have no option but to pay it - what happens if I dont?


 If this was a solicitor's letter then I presume the next step could be court? What did the letter say? Perhaps you can come to some arrangement with them to pay if off in installments rather than in one lump sum?


----------



## Miles (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*



ClubMan said:


> Perhaps you can come to some arrangement with them to pay if off in installments rather than in one lump sum?



The ESB in fairness did offer me a interest free payment arrangement to pay the outstanding bill


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

I'm curious about the original post. I doubt that the _ESB _issue solicitor letters in the first instance so did the original poster ignore previous notifications of this outstanding bill or something?


----------



## Jock04 (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*



ClubMan said:


> I'm curious about the original post. I doubt that the _ESB _issue solicitor letters in the first instance so did the original poster ignore previous notifications of this outstanding bill or something?


 

Was just thinking the same thing. Also that it seemed to take a very long time since (I assume) the OP gave a  Final Reading when he moved out,  for the ESB to calculate a final bill & pursue it.,


----------



## agadele (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

Hi All

Just to clarify - bill was for november 2004 to 19th sept 2005, the tenants moved out.

Thought bills were paid up to date etc. I had just got married and was moving around and stuff and that is why the bill was in my name. Tenants move out, next tenant puts bill in their name. The ESB bill on the house is currently up to date, and all is OK with that. 

Possible letters came and new tenants may just have binned letter not to them. Those tenants moved out about a year ago. I have called in for mail regularly over the last year, and definatly never got a letter from ESB or solicitor re: this before, thats why I had such a shock. Certainly not in the last 18 months as I got all mail that came to house for me.

Anyway, I did ring them and will pay it off, but just had money earmarked for something else. 

I was just curious about it as it was such a long time ago, and I was wondering what would happen if it wasnt paid?So basically get a bad credit rating and fine or something like that.
Anyway, thanks for the responses, and if Markjbloggs is still interested in paying that, feel free, I can send on the a/c detail ASAp 
Thanks again
agnes


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

If you did not pay the bill I presume that they would pursue you through the courts if necessary.

Maybe mail destined for you did go missing over the relevant periods?

Did the _ESB _faciliate you paying this in installments if that's what you were hoping or are you just going to pay it in one go?


----------



## agwa (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

Hey ClubMan!

I never had you down as a Joy Division fan.  "Warsaw" is one of my favourites..

Agwa


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

What do you mean? My signature is my post count target for this year.


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

Something similar happened to me in a ex house I was renting.

I just rang and explained that I did not have the money to pay all at once and would pay it as quick as I could and they said ok. That didnt stop them sending out letters though.

It was there fault in the 1st place they said that I only ever got estimated bills...eh i thought someone was ament to read the meter a couple of times a year..mmmm....


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

They are - but if you get an estimated bill it's simple to check it against the actual meter reading and if there is a significant discrepancy you can correct the reading online.


----------



## agadele (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: ESB bill*

Hiya
I rang them yesterday, and said I would pay 50 euros a month.the lady on teh end of the phoe couldnt get through to accounts to verify that so Im just going to give them a call to check all is OK.
thanks for your help!
Agnes


----------

